# Imprimer les graphiques de Scilab



## Jacques V (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour ; je réussis à tracer de belles figures avec Scilab 2.0, mais je n'arrive ni à les imprimer ni à les relire, par exemple avec OOo ou Textedit ou encore Pages. Est-ce fatal ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (29 Mars 2006)

euh, fais une impression écran :rateau: 
plus sérieusement, tu enregistres tes fichiers images de Scilab en quoi? jpeg non? tu peux pas les exporter en jpeg dans Scilab?


----------

